# heres a trick by which we can avoid delays @ rapidshare



## bcdxer (Aug 7, 2007)

heres a trick by which we can avoid delays @ rapidshare 

After you copy and paste the link, click Free 

Then delete the whole link from your browser and replace it with this: 



Code: 
javascript:var counta=0;var countb=0;var countc=0;var countd=0;var counte=0;var countf=0;var countg=0;var counth=0;var counti=0;var countj=0;var countk=0;var countl=0;var countm=0;var countn=0;var counto=0;var countp=0;var countq=0;var countr=0;var counts=0;var countt=0;var countu=0;var countv=0;var countw=0;var countx=0;var county=0;var countz=0; 
Hit enter 

Everytime you hit enter it will deduct the waiting time. 



Rapidshare did it again. Here is the new code to kill the waiting time: 

Code: 
javascript:void(c="0") 


ever wonder what rapidshare.de premium account are like? ...now u got ur passes to rapidshare to download any rapidshare link...get it before it run out of traffic ...both account have been checked..its working on the time posting...captured screenshot to proof it 


LOGIN: 25370 
PASSWORD: 9005151 


LOGIN: 18549 
Password: 4646182 


Changing your IP depends on the settings of your ISP’s system administrator. 

In a DHCP environment the Admin sets a time limit on the “lease” of the IP address. Half way through the time limit your computer will request a renewal of that IP. 

Through the command line tool “ipconfig” one on DHCP can renew their IP address most of the time, some times it takes a couple of “renews” to get the job done.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 7, 2007)

... didnt work with me and also login pass not working ....


----------



## max_demon (Aug 7, 2007)

old tricks  , none of them work


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 7, 2007)

Nothing works Better than Dymanic IP


----------



## casanova (Aug 8, 2007)

^^ True. I changed from Tata (Static) to reliance (Dynamic)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Nothing works Better than Dymanic IP


 Damn i had dynamic ip in the old plan 590NU and i was enjoying it.When i changed it to 256 kbps unlimited those fools made my ip static. I have so many links of rapidshare only. I have to change my plan again grrr


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 8, 2007)

+1 for Dymanic IP


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2007)

what do u guys do with rapidshare?what do u upload/download?I found no use for me!.may be because i use GNU/Linux


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> +1 for Dymanic IP


  grrr


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 8, 2007)

we use RS for some patrolling to make sure everything posted in various warez forums is not corrupt


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2007)

+2 Dinamic IP  It takes 30 seconds to get a new IP for me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

> what do u guys do with rapidshare?what do u upload/download?I found no use for me!.may be because i use GNU/Linux



Off topic though

dont u watch movies in Linux


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 8, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> we use RS for some patrolling to make sure everything posted in various warez forums is not corrupt


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 8, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> +2 Dinamic IP  It takes 30 seconds to get a new IP for me



It takes me 5 seconds for me to get one!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 8, 2007)

Not working here too........


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Off topic though
> 
> dont u watch movies in Linux


yes.but there are better ways


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Off topic though
> 
> dont u watch movies in Linux


Who would want to download movies from RapidShare anyway!

Offtopic, sorry:
Does Tata Indicom only give a static IP address?


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

^^ yes with a post plan ..... here in mumbai if i go for a post paid plan they give a static ip free


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2007)

@imav free static ip ka kya achaar daalna hai  I want my dynamic ip's back.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, whats the use for Static IP for home users. Its useless.
Dynamic IP rocks. Thats why I never needed a Rapidshare account.


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 8, 2007)

Me too stuck with static ip by tata indicom. so bad


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

^^ i was told by the representative that i get a dynamic ip but if i login thru the webpage then i will be assigned a dynamic ip which according to him means that i will have a static ip and i can also get a dynamic ip


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2007)

^^


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

he was bluffing he said and in front of him i called the customer service center and loud speaker pol khol diya uska


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> he was bluffing he said and in front of him i called the customer service center and loud speaker pol khol diya uska


----------



## satyamy (Aug 9, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Nothing works Better than Dymanic IP


wht abt Static One  Poor People  we are using static


----------



## slugger (Aug 9, 2007)

sin c d thread has already gone off-topic, i'd like 2 put in my contri 2



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> what do u guys do with rapidshare?what do u upload/download?I found no use for me!.may be because i use GNU/Linux


+1 buddy

dis rapidshare craze flummoxes me 2

_aisa kaunsa movie, appz etc RS mein milta hain jo torrent network mein nahi milta hain????? wo bhi free tracker site se_

on top of dat i even mantain a U/D of 3+


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 23, 2007)

Guyz........please provide the link to download Dynamic IP


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 23, 2007)

You have a username sounding like virus .. Your title mocks linux .. Your avatar says Hack Inside .. You are located at Boot sector .. And still you are asking for link to *download* dynamic Ip ...


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 23, 2007)

^hahahaha


----------



## REY619 (Aug 23, 2007)

MS32DLL.DLL.VBS said:
			
		

> Guyz........please provide the link to download Dynamic IP



Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slugger (Aug 23, 2007)

MS32DLL.DLL.VBS said:
			
		

> Guyz........please provide the link to download Dynamic IP


        

OK, now dat i've benn shocked/mocked/laffed enuf let me try to address dis guys issue (2 d best of my ability)         
ok it seems dat _thodi hasee aani aur baaki thi_

*IP address* stands for *Internet Protocol address*
it is essentially ur computer's id/name wen u communicate wit other computers (read, d/l porn from RS, hanging out on d thinkdigit forum, IMing etc etc)
it is allocated 2 ur computer by ur ISP, who, acc 2 ur Net plan, will give it an IP dat never changes [static IP] or 1 dat changes every login session [dynamic IP]

*DYNAMIC IP ADDRESS IS NOT SUM SW DAT U CAN DL*

sites like RS monitor d amount of data being transferred to a given computer [read, IP]
in order to restrict d amount
by regularly logging off and den logging back again u will b provided wit a fresh IP by ur ISP thus fooloin RS 2 believin dat it is a diff computer requesting data

@our_beloved_mod_who_posted_a_response
d00d, v as just members can afford 2 behave irresponsibly on d forum [as long v r in our limits tho]
but u as a mod have an added responsibitly and r expected 2 approach issues wit a different POV
u cud have @ least told d guy wat he was askin 4 (after havin had ur share of lafter)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess you didnt get the sarcasm ..


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks if it works


----------



## slugger (Aug 24, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I guess you didnt get the sarcasm ..



its not dat d sarcasm was lost on me, but this threads runnin in tutorails and not chit-chat

so if d sarcasm wasn not preceded/followed by a proper solution/answer, den d sarcsam does nothin but increase ur post count by1 wo addin ne value


----------

